# Military poetry



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys this seemed like the best place to post this as it is a tribute to fallen heroes. It isn't my best work but it's the only one I have on the computer I am using now. If you like it let me know and I will post more. Feel free to give your opinions!


To those we protect

Sands of foreign shores cling to my boots
Dirt sticks to my face
I look to the right
Then left
Men who once stood at my height
Some even higher
Have fallen now

Their souls still beside me
Their strength right behind me
They are the heroes
Fallen brothers on strangers land
For them I shall fight
And for those to come
So you may live in peace

I ask no praise for them
Less for me
Just honour and remember those who have been before me
And those who continue to come
Pay homage to my brothers
For this they have sacrificed for you
Let not only the loved ones rue

As you kneel next your bed tonight
Pray for me
Pray for those who will still fight
Pray that those who have passed 
May not have done so in vain
Remember when you sleep
That we may be bleeding on the other side of the ocean deep

I ask of you only to never forget…

If any of you have an idea for a different title post it as a reply


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2012)

Wrong place. Moved.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 15, 2012)

My apologies. Could you please post the link to where you moved it?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 15, 2012)

You realize you're posting in the thread, right?


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh my bad didn't see the forum change my internet is irritatingly slow


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Another one of my poems my first and favorite one. Please leave comments guys!

*Never forget*​Tiaan Hooghiemstra​Never forget the fallen soldiers
The heroes that we've lost
For death they have faced
Not considering the cost

There in the dirt
Brave men were hurt
They went through hell
But their tale is yet to be tell

Where were the bands
To welcome the bodies home
No songs were ever sung for the dead
Not even for the blood they bled

They fought for a country built on lies and deceit
They never asked what for
And fought that unjust war
For the politicians treat

Never forget the fallen soldiers
Young boys that were lost
Who never gave up
No matter what the cost​


----------

